# GFC 2020: Who wrote what?



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 29, 2020)

*ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord* has suggested that we play the guessing game, as in August. Use this thread to try and work out who wrote what, before I post the results on Tuesday.

HJC


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 1, 2020)

I'll take the easy one: scripting the nodes - xXx. 

I only read about a third of the entries but of those would have voted for this one just for originality. Breathtaking.


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 1, 2020)

Here is the definitive[SUP]*[/SUP] list of who did what:



The Halfway House - Ma'am
Shorty Ballard - HvySmoker
Halfway House - luckyscars
Perilous Gambit - Amnesiac
Leaving Home - Cyberwar
Highway of Tears - undead_av
Real-Life Cauchemar Sighted In Hecurro - epimetheus
JOI and Despair - Foxee
The Last Dragon Whisperer - Smith
Justice - Winston
The House at the Edge of the Sea - EmmaSohan
Valkyrja - SueC
scripting the nodes, return: contents settle during shipping - ME! ME! I WROTE THIS!! 
De Halverwege Huis - bazz cargo
Halfway to Nowhere - midnightpoet
The Ladder - Ibb
The Better Half - mrmustard315


- struggling to remember this many users' names, sorry! Terrible, I know...




** total guesswork in 99% of cases...*


----------



## BornForBurning (Mar 1, 2020)

The Halfway House - bdcharles
Shorty Ballard - luckyscars
JOI and Despair - Smith
scripting the nodes - xXx


----------



## Mish (Mar 1, 2020)

Halfway to Nowhere - ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
Justice - velo
JOI and despair *- *bdcharles
scripting the nodes, return: contents settle during shipping - Mish (Nice try bdcharles! Trying to take ownership of something that isn't yours. You should be ashamed of yourself!)


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Mar 2, 2020)

The Halfway House - bdCharles
Shorty Ballard - luckyscars
Perilous Gambit - CyberWar
Real-Life Chauchemar - Mish
The Better Half - Ma'am
Halfway to Nowhere - rcallaci
scripting the nodes - xXx


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 3, 2020)

01 jfd;jf
02 bhosi
03 .uffre
04 pojijg
05 wehf
06 sdiyfu
07 sdgj;
09 pjngr
10 kkfre
11 rjyr
12 gjs[pj
13 rhlqr;q
14 apghe
15 hsrtui
16 w.htwg
17 weh;rgh
_*whew!*
*didn't think i'd beat the judge*
*reveal*_


----------



## Megan Pearson (Mar 4, 2020)

-xXx- said:


> 01 jfd;jf
> 02 bhosi
> 03 .uffre
> 04 pojijg
> ...



Hey xXx, 

Long time no see! Btw, I like your guessing list--but I still don't get it! :wink:

Megan


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm beginning to think that xxx is on a different plane of existence from the rest of us.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 6, 2020)

um.
_*looks around*
*looks at tshirt*
_
_...sorry.
i'm awkward.
sorry...
_
_*flips shirt inside out*_
i like soup.
do you like soup?


----------

